# The Beatles



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd like to open this up to just discussion about the greatest band to have ever existed, as far as musical talent, technical difficulty (of the music they played), and longest lasting/most influential on music as a whole. (don't get me wrong..there are other great bands. but you can't deny they have been around, famous, and popular for over 40 years. They definitly have stood the test of time)


I can't say i can pick a favorite, just because it's all so good and they're so tight with all their stuff, but I'll try and make a "Few Favorites" list.

Hey Bulldog
Yellow Submarine
Think For Yourself
Nowhere Man
Drive My Car
Doctor Robert
Eleanor Rigby
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (and Reprise)
Octopus's Garden

...Open to discusion. Please feel free to analyze, debate. Let's get deep fellas...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 18, 2007)

Nobody? come on, let's see some insight..


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 28, 2007)

yellow submarine! lol....

WHY HAS NO-ONE WRITTEN IN THIS?
beatles kik ass =) 
i'm with ya...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 28, 2007)

aww seriously. have you seen the movie? greatest creation ever. best music, great lines, good humor. all the way.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm going to see across the universe today.

yesterday is the greatest song of all time followed by strawberry fields


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so dissapointed, it's not playing anywhere around me. I really wanna see it, and by the time it's out on DVD, i'll be gone to paris...ugh..just gonna have to wait a year...


~personal fan of Hey Bulldog and All Together Now. Could just be cause the movie kicks so much ass..


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 29, 2007)

oh my god that movie was a fuckin trip! some of the parts i thought were kinda weird. you know when she sings i wanna hold your hand? i think they might have totally butchered that song there. but i liked when they sang all you need is love and bono's roll in that movie was perfect...i didn't really know he could act


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 29, 2007)

lol. This Across the Universe? (Only sayin that, cause they don't sing I Wanna Hold Your Hand in Yellow Submarine). Is it animated or real people? I don't know much about it at all...


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah i meant across the universe


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 10, 2007)

if you want to get a good cross section of the Beatles music Check out their latest album, "Love".


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 10, 2007)

My favorites include Come Together, You Never Give Me Your Money - Sun King - Mean Mr. Mustard - Polythene Pam - She Came In Through The Bathroom Window - Golden Slumbers - Carry That Weight - The End - Her Majesty, Can't Buy Me Love, While My Guitar Gently Weeps, I'm So Tired, Back In The USSR, Baby's In Black........


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 11, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> if you want to get a good cross section of the Beatles music Check out their latest album, "Love".


i've got it in my car


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 11, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> if you want to get a good cross section of the Beatles music Check out their latest album, "Love".


How'd they make a new album? What? Two of them are dead...how'd they record a new album? what?


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 11, 2007)

not brand new stuff...most of it is remastered


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

Its all remastered material, done by George Martin and his son. Its really a different take on many classic tunes. This is not a remaster in the usual sense. It actually mixes riffs and solos, puts them into the wrong songs and it works.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 11, 2007)

The new Love lp is remastered with lots of over dubs...and some of it is a little too over the top. The whole Lp is also available in surround sound...but I don't care much for most of the lp. It takes away from the classic sound...mind you it's interesting...but it doesn't hold a candle to the original stuff.

For my altime favorite beatles...I would have to say without hesitating...the White Album! Front to back(both sides, for us vinyl lovers). Revolver is also excellent. And oh yea....Abbey Road is awesome.

Drink!


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 12, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Its all remastered material, done by George Martin and his son. Its really a different take on many classic tunes. This is not a remaster in the usual sense. *It actually mixes riffs and solos, puts them into the wrong songs and it works*.


Sounds kinda like what the Beatles did themselves...lol.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 12, 2007)

Father Jack said:


> The new Love lp is remastered with lots of over dubs...and some of it is a little too over the top. The whole Lp is also available in surround sound...but I don't care much for most of the lp. It takes away from the classic sound...mind you it's interesting...but it doesn't hold a candle to the original stuff.
> 
> For my altime favorite beatles...I would have to say without hesitating...the White Album! Front to back(both sides, for us vinyl lovers). Revolver is also excellent. And oh yea....Abbey Road is awesome.
> 
> Drink!


 

gotta love that Mother Nature's Son, Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My Monkey, Sexy Sadie, Helter Skelter stretch in there. That and the Mean Mr. Mustard, Polythene Pam, She Came In Through The Bathroom Window run on Abbey Road, are my favorites.


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, Beatles are the GREATEST BAND OF ALL TIME! that's all there is.


----------



## smi32th (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw across the universe trippin balls , and i have to say. it was the greatest movie i have ever seem. probably this thought is LSD induced, but so what. Amazing music, acting and story line. really making you feel like you in the movie. they used the music to flow the music as a peice of art. The struggle and the story line that shined through was impressive. Anyone and everyone should see this movie. Though, if not trippin, might be a little odd, ( i pulled myself out of my trip and tried to focus on the movie during some crazy part to see if a reg. viewer wuold appreciate the movie as much as i did, and i thoguht it was wierd as shit. duno just a thought!)....!


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 12, 2007)

haha .. yea im a little iffy on going to see that movie. i mean im theb eatles biggest fan but even i'm like ehhh looks kinda gay.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 12, 2007)

smi32th said:


> I saw across the universe trippin balls , and i have to say. it was the greatest movie i have ever seem. probably this thought is LSD induced, but so what. Amazing music, acting and story line. really making you feel like you in the movie. they used the music to flow the music as a peice of art. The struggle and the story line that shined through was impressive. Anyone and everyone should see this movie. Though, if not trippin, might be a little odd, ( i pulled myself out of my trip and tried to focus on the movie during some crazy part to see if a reg. viewer wuold appreciate the movie as much as i did, and i thoguht it was wierd as shit. duno just a thought!)....!


have you seen any of the other beatles movies? they all work like that...lol


----------



## dankie (Oct 12, 2007)

To any beatles fan that is listening to Love might i suggest:
















Song Title
*1*.Tomorrow Never Knows - Jay Atwood/Susan MacCorkle*2*.While My Guitar Gently Weeps - DJ Natural*3*.Blackbird - EROS*4*.Two Of Us - Skylab 2000*5*.Something - John Selway*6*.Eleanor Rigby - MystiQuintet*7*.Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - Joey Jaime*8*.Strawberry Fields - Signs*9*.Let It Be - EROS*10*.Hey Jude - Chokocheeky*11*.I Want You (She's So Heavy) - Jette-Ives*12*.Come Together - Azadeh Abi/Holmes Ives*13*.Because - MystiQuintet*14*.Across The Universe - Morpho Eugenia/John Selway


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn, its not on itunes or I'd check it out tonight.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't forget The Grey Album too. although it isn't really the beatles, it is. and still rocks hard


----------



## dankie (Oct 14, 2007)

oh yeah forgot about DJ Danger Mouse


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 14, 2007)

That's a pretty ingenious dude right there. never woulda thought those bands would work, but he's a pretty smart guy. although it isn't as good as the Beatles, it's still better than Jay-Z's beats...in my opinion.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a little disappointed that Octopus's Garden and Yellow Submarine are on the list but In My Life, Something, and Let It Be/Yesterday aren't.

These almost always appear on many top Beatles songs lists but are absent from yours. Any reasoning behind that? Just don't like those particulars? Curious is all because it is not a very common thing to slide against the grain, you know?

And as far as them being the greatest band of all time, you're absolutely right. But the reason listed, to me, feel a bit off. The Beatles are the greatest band to ever come along not because of their technical proficiency (just the opposite in fact! None of them could read music) but the fact that they could take something so simple and make it appeal to the masses. They spoke for an entire generation. Nothing like them had ever come around. George Martin and the Beatles were absolute trail blazers (pun intended?) in the field of audio engineering (first intentional use of distortion, making 8 and 16 track recorders off of 4 tracks, their composition, use of effects, and perfection of reverse tracking using a pencil are all their claim to fame)

It was the fact that the Beatles were in a right place, right time situation. Forever changing modern music, they are most likely the archetype for countless bands. There will never be another band like them.


----------



## wax1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I will agree that they were very influental for their time but not one of the greatest bands of all time. They had a few tracks that where great but nothing compared to the revolutionary music that came from Pink Floyd or Led Zeplin. Those guys where way ahead of their time! The B-Boys where more trendy that revolutionary. Sorry to say it.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

wax1 said:


> I will agree that they were very influental for their time but not one of the greatest bands of all time. They had a few tracks that where great but nothing compared to the revolutionary music that came from Pink Floyd or Led Zeplin. Those guys where way ahead of their time! The B-Boys where more trendy that revolutionary. Sorry to say it.


You're absolutely right. Part of what made all three bands so great is they were doing things that were so far ahead of their time, it was absurd. Pink Floyd with the beginnings of LSD, Zep with their magnificent brand of rock and roll, and the Beatles with a reform of music as we knew it.

Listen to Revolution No. 9 off of 'The Beatles' and try to fathom what sort of process was used in '68 to do that. For a start, I know John and Yoko had to take the spools of recording tape off the spool, tape the beginning and end together, and run it as a loop AROUND pencil a couple feet away just to get a sound in reverse. This was something that had never been attempted. 

It was George Martin that was the genius behind it all though. As an example, listen to the original Let It Be album which was recorded by Phil Spector. Then listen to Let It Be...naked which was recorded by George Martin. That's all I need to say on that.

cheers everyone.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 17, 2007)

wax1 said:


> I will agree that they were very influental for their time but not one of the greatest bands of all time. They had a few tracks that where great but nothing compared to the revolutionary music that came from Pink Floyd or Led Zeplin. Those guys where way ahead of their time! The B-Boys where more trendy that revolutionary. *Sorry to say it*.


You should be.

Pink Floyd and Led Zep were great....but if you look at te whole picture it doesn't even compare really. The beatles music changed as they grew....and resulted in much more mature songs with much better thought and recording qualities than the early days. I'm not a big fan of most of the "I wanna hold your hand" pop stuff of the early days...but it was still better than most of the fluff at the time in the early days of rock & roll. The beatles changed music....PF and LZ did not...they joined a drug culture of progressive rock that was already in full swing. It got to be so artsy in the end....the next big thing to finally change the art work genre was punk. Not as great a change as the Beatles pulled off...but a much needed change in the music industry just the same. If it wasn't for punk...we would of had another 300 Genisis clones.

Pink Floyd and Led Zep happened to be on the right track at the right time. Granted...most of their work is very good....but very repetitive in structure and performance.

I like nothing better than throwing on DSOTM or The Wall...or LZ's Physical Graffiti(sp?)...and kickin back with the stereo cranked to 11....but if I wanna really enjoy a great tune...and get my foot tappin....the beatles come through every time. It never grows tiring.

Drink!


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

Well phrased.

CHEERS!!


----------



## wax1 (Oct 17, 2007)

How can you say the work was repetitive? I don't understand where you came up with that? Their work is anything but repetitve! Listen to ALL their music. Not just the albums that where supposed to blend together. I DO understand what people see in the beatles and like but they can't hold a stick to a select few bands of their time. Period.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know Wax..who, in your opinion, was better than the Beatles at their time?

You're right though; Floyd and Zeppelin never even *fringed* on repetitious work.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 17, 2007)

In response to the song list, In My Life, Something, Let It Be, and Yesterday are great songs. Don't get me wrong. However, the Beatles have so many songs, and to me, these don't quite make the top. I believe it is the slow pace. A good slow song must be truly great for me to absolutely love it (personaly). They are good, but Octopus's Garden and Yellow Submarine are just so...happy making 

Maybe I worded something wrong, but technically, i meant with revolutionizing sound and recording. The following reasons are listed by you, yourself.

Word to that my friend. word to that.



KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> I'm a little disappointed that Octopus's Garden and Yellow Submarine are on the list but In My Life, Something, and Let It Be/Yesterday aren't.
> 
> These almost always appear on many top Beatles songs lists but are absent from yours. Any reasoning behind that? Just don't like those particulars? Curious is all because it is not a very common thing to slide against the grain, you know?
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with Father Jack on this. Although, I do cede that neither Floyd nor Zeppelin were repetive, they certainly joined a motion already in full swing. Remove the Beatles, and rock & roll is still Elvis when those boys come into play. The Beatles certainly progressed and changed as time moved on. they all got better and brought what they learned to the group. 

I do see how you can say that Zep is repetive, yet it is not so. each song is different, but a very distinct style. as with Floyd. The Beatles have a recognizeable sound, but you certainly can't stylize their music under any one genre. There's Revolution 9 and Across the Universe, and Lucy in the Sky for the pyschadelic sound. I Wanna Hold Your Hand, She Loves You, Ticket to Ride, as examples of their pop rock style. Rocky Raccoon for the Country/narration style. Something, Strawberry Fields, Let It Be for the slow, chilled out music examples. Abbey Road if you're looking for a flowing album. They have so much of everything, and created so much of it that without them, such great bands as The Talking Heads, Yes, Floyd, and Zep do not exist.

~edit: Oh, and i almost forgot. When I'm Sixty-Four and All You Need Is Love for the swing.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 17, 2007)

wax1 said:


> How can you say the work was repetitive? I don't understand where you came up with that? Their work is anything but repetitve! Listen to ALL their music. Not just the albums that where supposed to blend together. *I DO understand what people see in the beatles and like but they can't hold a stick to a select few bands of their time. Period*.


Then who was better? Johnny Cash? Bob Dylan? The Monkees? Rolling Stones? Think about it...they were all great (and still are), but none have had the effect of the Beatles. 


...actually, the Stones might have a rolling chance at that...They've definitly lasted a long time, and with results. However it really was to the Beatles that all the overdubbing, reversing, adjusting speeds, etc. of modern music is owed.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

Stones<Beatles in every way.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 18, 2007)

wax1 said:


> How can you say the work was repetitive? I don't understand where you came up with that? Their work is anything but repetitve! Listen to ALL their music. Not just the albums that where supposed to blend together. I DO understand what people see in the beatles and like but they can't hold a stick to a select few bands of their time. Period.


Let me clarify. I think both bands where(area) great. I did't mean repetitive like pop music or rap or hip hop is repetitive. Led Zep continued with the blues underlaying backbeat through almost everything. Robert Plant...with such a great voice...never really ventured into new territories. Robert Plant....great guitar player...but with the same style throughout. You can pick up on a Plant riff in a blind test. It's too bad he had to go and ruin some of their recordings with his horrible remastering for CD...but that discussion is for another day.

As for Floyd....yes they may of changed their sound....but basically still lots of layering of tracks with over dubbing. I'm not saying it isn't very enjoyable....I just can't get enough of their excellent quality in sound on their recordings. Not counting that crappy sound on the DVD live at Pompie(sp?). But I can grow tired of listening to Floyd after awhile....as well as Led Zep (and many others)...but you can put a different Beatles LP on one after another and not grow tired. The sound...the stylings, the backbeats from different cultures all change and create a fresh sound...even these many years later.

Please understand I'm not putting down these bands...but for true classic....way, way ahead of their time music....the beatles can't be touched.

Drink, Arse, Feck!


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 18, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> Stones<Beatles in every way.


True. But there are avid Stones fans who will fight you on that one. I however, am not one of them . Can't come close to the masters man. 

Oh, and Father Jack...hell yeah. Beatles are from everything and everywhere pulling their music, and it's so tight. the group is like..4 decently talented artists that combine to be the absolute best.


----------



## Jordy Villain (Oct 19, 2007)

fuck the beatles. Some of their songs are dope 'hey jude', 'for your love' but really they're not as good as people make them out to be.. go zeppelin


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't really read this thread... but I fucking hate the Beatles. They were a 60's pop group that were in the right place at the right time. The N'Sync of the 60's. They are only slightly more overrated than Nirvana. Kurt Cobain wasn't as talented as everyone said he was and I'd take Dave Grohl over Cobain's clown ass any day.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 19, 2007)

Jordy Villain said:


> fuck the beatles. Some of their songs are dope 'hey jude', 'for your love' but really they're not as good as people make them out to be.. go zeppelin


I think what you mean to say is, "this isn't the genre of music i like." Because they are every bit as good a group as anyone says. I have never heard an overexageration of the Beatles...And Zeppelin may be good, but the revolution would not be there without the Beatles. 

...Maybe you're going about this wrong. I can see your point, because I'm not as great a Dead fan as some of my other friends. When they point out that it's playing, I don't like it as much as when i just listen to it though. So I don't know, but please refrain from such base accusations and opinions. REASONS and UNDERSTANDING are key here. 




donnieosmond said:


> I didn't really read this thread... but I fucking hate the Beatles. They were a 60's pop group that were in the right place at the right time. The N'Sync of the 60's. They are only slightly more overrated than Nirvana. Kurt Cobain wasn't as talented as everyone said he was and I'd take Dave Grohl over Cobain's clown ass any day.


Wow. I can tell you didn't read it. Maybe try doing that, and I'll get back to you. Perhaps you didn't notice, but they basically invented Rock (& Roll) as it is today. READ. and they aren't anything like N'Sync...AT ALL. N'Sync burned out. The Beatles did not.


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok you go to all of the Rock legend websites and seek out what their influences are and tell me how many of them list the Beatles. Believe it or not, there were many good bands out there that influenced rock. The Beatles were NOT the only influential band of the 60s and 70s and most of all, many rock legends came around the mid 70's and didn't grow up with the Beatles, they grew up with music from the 50's.


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 19, 2007)

You show how much of a cockhead you are if you say the Beatles were in anyway like Nsync.


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 19, 2007)

rob the pothead said:


> You show how much of a cockhead you are if you say the Beatles were in anyway like Nsync.


Mmhmm.. I bet Hanson is on your play list right now too.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 19, 2007)

Donnie, I completely respect your right to like or not like any music you want. Different people have different tastes and because of this there are many, many different kinds of music for each to enjoy. I am not a huge fan of the beetles myself but I do occasionally enjoy listening to them, even some of their early pop stuff. Were they the biggest influence? probably not, but they were influential. Comparing them to Nsync is far from accurate. NSync were a bunch of guys that got a job in this corporate entity "boy band" thing. The beetles were a group of friends who got together to play and create music that they liked. It's a vast difference.

PS: ROFLMAO on the Hanson comment!


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 19, 2007)

My fav is the white album


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 19, 2007)

Jordy Villain said:


> fuck the beatles. Some of their songs are dope 'hey jude', 'for your love' but really they're not as good as people make them out to be.. go zeppelin





donnieosmond said:


> I didn't really read this thread... but I fucking hate the Beatles. They were a 60's pop group that were in the right place at the right time. The N'Sync of the 60's. They are only slightly more overrated than Nirvana. Kurt Cobain wasn't as talented as everyone said he was and I'd take Dave Grohl over Cobain's clown ass any day.


I thought you had to be 18 to use these forums???

Thats gotta be a couple of the most childish...uneducated, shallow opinions I have ever heard.

"N'Sunc of the 60's" Thats priceless. 

Drink!


----------



## wax1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Fuck the beatles and enough of this stupid mindless thread. Father Jack Off seems to be fucking one of them. Ok fine... not N'Sync but maybe 98 deg.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 19, 2007)

wax1 said:


> Fuck the beatles and enough of this stupid mindless thread. Father Jack Off seems to be fucking one of them. Ok fine... not N'Sync but maybe 98 deg.


Wow.....You really need to smoke a little more indica. Or maybe just growup.

Drink!


----------



## wax1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am probably older than you Jack Off. Plenty grown up too. And I am plenty good on weed thanks.


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 19, 2007)

If I didn't like the beatles I wouldn't be reading this thread.


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 19, 2007)

Father Jack said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to use these forums???
> 
> Thats gotta be a couple of the most childish...uneducated, shallow opinions I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


You're a dirty stupid poopoo head. Go suck a weewee in the bathroom.


----------



## wax1 (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah....what he said wee wee face!


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 19, 2007)

sexy sadi!!!


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 19, 2007)

Father Jack said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to use these forums???





Father Jack said:


> Or maybe just growup.





donnieosmond said:


> You're a dirty stupid poopoo head. Go suck a weewee in the bathroom.





wax1 said:


> yeah....what he said wee wee face!


I rest my case!


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 19, 2007)

It's called a joke Father Jack Off.... go away no one likes you.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 20, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> Ok you go to all of the Rock legend websites and seek out what their influences are and tell me how many of them list the Beatles. Believe it or not, there were many good bands out there that influenced rock. The Beatles were NOT the only influential band of the 60s and 70s and most of all, many rock legends came around the mid 70's and didn't grow up with the Beatles, they grew up with music from the 50's.


Allright, I'll agree with you that they weren't the only ones who influenced Rock. But if you can find one that was BIGGER, I'd like to hear it. THAT's my point. And, the use of reverse tracks, slowing and speeding up sounds, etc. was all them. they were creative, inventive, and did it because they loved it, not for the money. UNLIKE N'sync and all those "boy bands".


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow. I vote this thread is closed, it's now way off topic. I don't care to hear your music preferecnes, or petty little arguements about who's older/more mature/better/smarter, than who. this is analysis. if you want to bring in counter points, make them intelligent and specific. i'm open to hear, i just can't take this hot-headed, 5-year-old type arguing.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 20, 2007)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to WhatAmIDoing again"


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 20, 2007)

awww...well, thanks for the thought 

et la meme pour toi aussi...


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 20, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> Allright, I'll agree with you that they weren't the only ones who influenced Rock. But if you can find one that was BIGGER, I'd like to hear it. THAT's my point. And, the use of reverse tracks, slowing and speeding up sounds, etc. was all them. they were creative, inventive, and did it because they loved it, not for the money. UNLIKE N'sync and all those "boy bands".


I'll concede that The Beatles were a much more influential band than N'Sync. I liked your point that The Beatles weren't influenced by corporate greed. I personally don't like them, but I'm not going to deny that their popularity obviously means that they were a good band.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 21, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> I'll concede that The Beatles were a much more influential band than N'Sync. I liked your point that The Beatles weren't influenced by corporate greed. I personally don't like them, but I'm not going to deny that their popularity obviously means that they were a good band.


 
Word


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 21, 2007)

A relevant fact relating the Beatles to not being sucked into corporate greed: their first record contract? A penny for each record sold. And that was to be split amongst the four Beatles (a farthing a piece). Had they shipped records outside of the UK, they got a half penny per record, and even THAT had to be split four ways.

Even George Martin said that was the worst record deal he's ever heard of.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 22, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> A relevant fact relating the Beatles to not being sucked into corporate greed: their first record contract? A penny for each record sold. And that was to be split amongst the four Beatles (a farthing a piece). Had they shipped records outside of the UK, they got a half penny per record, and even THAT had to be split four ways.
> 
> Even George Martin said that was the worst record deal he's ever heard of.


Just goes to show that if you love it, just do it man. 

ps. how'd you get that smiley to do that?


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 22, 2007)

The soulja boy?


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 23, 2007)

the only persont to have really changed music, was elvis. the beatles played music that people liked at the time just like any band does. music changes with time. if you really want to get into I believe nirvana had a bigger impact than the beatles ever did. nirvava is the only reason we have music like we do now.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 23, 2007)

But how did Nirvana ever come about without the Beatles? They are the foundation on which all modern rock music is built off of. They basically 'invented' the distortion pedal when they recorded 'Helter Skelter'

I'm sorry, Nirvana was good but their legacy is falling way short of where everyone thinks they are. Where is their sonic influence seriously apparent presently?


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 23, 2007)

diehlerman said:


> the only persont to have really changed music, was elvis. the beatles played music that people liked at the time just like any band does. music changes with time. if you really want to get into I believe nirvana had a bigger impact than the beatles ever did. nirvava is the only reason we have music like we do now.


switch "NIRVANA" and "the Beatles" in that sentence and it'll make sense.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 23, 2007)

well in my opinion...for what it's worth. The Beatles were the 1st to change the sappy roll& roll that was going on at the time. They were even apart of it. But they changed the way rock was wrote and recorded as they matured. They left the beach boys et al behind.

Then came the 70's with the ever so boring art rock of the moody blues and Genisis....with more and more bands coming along, sounding the same. Alas...punk arrived in the late 70's. Sure it was shit musicianship....but they made the record companies get off their fat asses and take notice. Kids were buyin it...and they were goin to the shows. Guitars and rock was back!

Then the 80's....lots of electronic be bop music...and no new rock on the horizon...until grunge with Nirvana. They brought back good ol rock and roll. This time with the punk attitude...but they could write quality songs and play fairly tight.

Of course now we are stuck with the same shit played over and over again...with no relief in sight. I can't stand (C)rap music, I can't stand hip hop, I can't stand R&B.....and these bands that are out now that play rock are nothing more than knockoff bands from earlier rock. It;s a shame. Very few good ones now. Spoon and Decemberists come to mind right off the top of of my head as a couple of good ones out there today.

Drink!


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 23, 2007)

> I can't stand hip hop


That's unfortunate Father Jack. Listen to some Binkis Recs, Wu-Tang, Immortal Technique, KRS-one, Floyd the Locsmif...it will probably change your feelings about that. 

Completely different animal than the rap we hear on the radio.


----------



## dankie (Oct 23, 2007)

Nirvana didn't change anything. In fact the only thing grunge proved was that distortion and self loathing sound great on heroin.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 23, 2007)

truth. +1 for the pumpkin dude.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 23, 2007)

dankie said:


> Nirvana didn't change anything. In fact the only thing grunge proved was that distortion and self loathing sound great on heroin.


I was speaking in terms of the industry...not someones taste in music. Nirvana did what punk did. It got the records companies attention....the downside being we ended up with a tom of grunge wannabes....but at least it brought guitars and emotion back into rock music.

Drink!


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 23, 2007)

dankie said:


> Nirvana didn't change anything. In fact the only thing grunge proved was that distortion and self loathing sound great on heroin.


LOL!!!! You are awesome. That was the best sentence ever.

Next stop........ emo nation.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 23, 2007)

My Chem/Hawthorne for the loss!!!

[cut my wrists and black my eyeeees...RUBBISH!!]


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya know.... my lawn is emo. Lucky for me though. It cuts itself.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 23, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> Ya know.... my lawn is emo. Lucky for me though. It cuts itself.


Ohhhhhh...raped!


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 24, 2007)

diehlerman said:


> the only persont to have really changed music, was elvis. the beatles played music that people liked at the time just like any band does. music changes with time. if you really want to get into I believe nirvana had a bigger impact than the beatles ever did. nirvava is the only reason we have music like we do now.


.
The Beatles began as a pop group. but then they moved to what they wanted to make, not really caring much about public opinion, it just so happened that the public loved it. and yeah. Nirvana...I dunno. I missed taht stage of music entirely. So i don't feel qualified ot comment.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 24, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> The soulja boy?


Yeah. How'd you make it do that?


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 24, 2007)

rob the pothead said:


> switch "NIRVANA" and "the Beatles" in that sentence and it'll make sense.


 
Lol. Nicely put.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay Jack, i know this is a bit out of place, but man, don't diss all Hip Hop and Rap. Diss commerical and Pop shit all you want. that shit blows dick. but like, Jurassic 5, Aesop Rock, The Streets (Original Pirate Material...they sold out a little after that) and Atmosphere, just a couple i love. These guys know what they're doing. They make you think, and have INTELLIGENT lyrics (which was the general idea of rap. the words carry the song, not the instrumentals. but the instrumentals are still good, don't get me wrong). 



....Looks like we've moved a bit passed the Beatles, but that's cool with me. Let's open this up to deep discussion of music. Just...stay smart people. ::


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 24, 2007)

I may not of heard the Hip hop or whatever is out there of quality...but I live on a cow path....so I don't get alot of choice as to whats out there. I get more new music info from NPR on the net than anywheres else. Maybe it's my age....but listening to a 4/4 time bass beat over and over with a bunch of dudes singin about nothin but bling and ass....just turns my stomach.



I;m sure there is the odd exception to the rule...but from what I see as the music the youth are listening to now....no thanks. I have three teenage kids...and most of the stuff they think is cool is just plain old aweful.

Drink!


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 25, 2007)

Agreed. Most of the music nowadays on the radio, and especially that young high school/middle school kids think is cool...blows.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't believe this discussion's gone for 9 pages.

Best Beatles album? Anyone? I personally can't choose but I can narrow it down some - Sgt. Peppers, Help!, Rubber Soul, and The Beatles (gonna have to throw that in even though dissent was literally audible throughout the album)


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 25, 2007)

The Blue double Lp...the greatest hits of the later years...is one you can play from side one right through side four without getting tired of the music. Yes I still listen to vinyl.

Drink!


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 25, 2007)

Its All Good =)


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 25, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> I can't believe this discussion's gone for 9 pages.
> 
> Best Beatles album? Anyone? I personally can't choose but I can narrow it down some - Sgt. Peppers, Help!, Rubber Soul, and The Beatles (gonna have to throw that in even though dissent was literally audible throughout the album)


No such thing. Favorite album is impossible. 

...but Rubber Soul is pretty sweet...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 25, 2007)

stonerbean said:


> Its All Good =)


 
lol. word to that 

Oh, I've been meaning to ask you, are you Lithuanian? Just out of curiousity, know somebody by that name, and she is... so i just sort of figured...


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 25, 2007)

Favorite album is impossible, agreed. 

I've found that my favorite albums don't have my favorite of their songs. It's the flow of the album and the context of the songs that does it for me. 

e.g. the Medley from Abbey Road, anything from Sgt. Peppers, the song structure from Help!...

I agree with you though. No favorite, only ones that are slightly favored


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 25, 2007)

Today its The White Album. Tomorrow, who knows.


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 26, 2007)

fuck me McCartney is a beast.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 26, 2007)

McCartney was actually a major asshole.

Among other things, he claims that he named the Beatles. puhhh..


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 26, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> lol. word to that
> 
> Oh, I've been meaning to ask you, are you Lithuanian? Just out of curiousity, know somebody by that name, and she is... so i just sort of figured...


 
lol... u know what, i've been asked that before too actually, good or bad...? haha but nope.. i'm just good old french canadian...


----------



## egurgu (Oct 26, 2007)

The best album hands down has got to be a pefectly blended two album mix between The Beatles white album and Jay Z's the Black album called the Grey Album. If you haven't heard it its a must for any true fan of music regrdless of what your forta is.


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 28, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> McCartney was actually a major asshole.
> 
> Among other things, he claims that he named the Beatles. puhhh..


Hes still the man. I'd suck his dick any day.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 28, 2007)

haha wooord


----------



## joemomma (Oct 28, 2007)

egurgu said:


> The best album hands down has got to be a pefectly blended two album mix between The Beatles white album and Jay Z's the Black album called the Grey Album. If you haven't heard it its a must for any true fan of music regrdless of what your forta is.


I must be a fake fan of music cuz you lost me at Jay Z.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 29, 2007)

egurgu said:


> The best album hands down has got to be a pefectly blended two album mix between The Beatles white album and Jay Z's the Black album called the Grey Album. If you haven't heard it its a must for any true fan of music regrdless of what your forta is.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 29, 2007)

stonerbean said:


> lol... u know what, i've been asked that before too actually, good or bad...? haha but nope.. i'm just good old french canadian...


oh word..lol. well, my friend's mad cool, so i geuss that'd be good 

...it would just mean i'd get to make fun of a new person for being from a country the size of Rhode Island 

(I'm not seriously pro-American at all...it's just funny . And she's royalty too, so that kicks my ass )


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 29, 2007)

egurgu said:


> The best album hands down has got to be a pefectly blended two album mix between The Beatles white album and Jay Z's the Black album called the Grey Album. If you haven't heard it its a must for any true fan of music regrdless of what your forta is.


 
Word. DJ Danger Mouse. But it isn't actually the songs of the Beatles, just their riffs and general progressions, he took a lot of liberty with the mixing of it. It's good, however not the best by any means. Jay-Z does mix well with the songs, I can't deny that, but it's no longer the Beatles, for one, and for two...Jay-Z's kind of a stuck up prat. he's by no means "The Greatest".


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 29, 2007)

From the New England area mate?


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah boi! Represent


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

Well I haven't been a "Beatles Fan" since about 1964, (Stones for me) but I always listened to them and paid attention to what they were putting out. Does anyone else remember them on "Ed Sullivan"? Or for that matter Shea Stadium?


----------



## Mana Fiercity (May 23, 2008)

Beatles are so amazing when you're high


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Beatles have produced some of the most timeless compositions and the majesty of Lennon & McCartney is awe inspiring. From the early pop releases like 'All My Loving' to the swirling psychedelic of hits like 'Tomorrow never knows' and 'Revolution 9' I can't think of any set of musicians who were as popular in their time as the Beatles. 

But aside from popularity, their contribution to Rock & Roll cannot even be determined. From inventive new studio ideas (ie. John Lennon stumbling on playing tape in reverse while stoned) to pioneering string instrumentation in contemporary pop music.

Personally my favorite Beatles era would have to be 1965-1968. 

Rubber Soul is a collection of great catchy melodic songs. I am definitely a fan of Lennons' songwriting in comparison to McCartneys', personally I think Johns' compositions lend to the psychedelic aficionado such as myself. I have a copy of this on vinyl for personal enjoyment.

Revolver, Magical Mystery Tour, the White Album. All pieces of history.

Thats my opinion.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

Definitely the best band ever. 

There will never be anything like that again. Such an amazing time in history. If you're new to the Beatles, check out these songs.

Paul
-Michelle
-Let It Be
-Blackbird
-Fool On The Hill

John
-Run For Your Life
-Sexy Sady
-Glass Onion

Goerge
-Across The Universe (oh my god such a great song!)
-While My Guitar Gently Weeps
-Here Comes The Sun

Ringo
-Yellow Submarine
-Octopuses Garden
-What Goes On


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 28, 2008)

They were bigger than Jesus.

That is all.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

By the way, has anyone seen the footage of when they were invited to play for the Queen of England?

John tell the peoplel in the back to clap their hands, and the people in front (who could afford a ticket) to rattle their jewelry. The Queen was down.


----------



## NowIKnow (Jun 30, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> The Beatles have produced some of the most timeless compositions and the majesty of Lennon & McCartney is awe inspiring. From the early pop releases like 'All My Loving' to the swirling psychedelic of hits like 'Tomorrow never knows' and 'Revolution 9' I can't think of any set of musicians who were as popular in their time as the Beatles.
> 
> But aside from popularity, their contribution to Rock & Roll cannot even be determined. From inventive new studio ideas (ie. John Lennon stumbling on playing tape in reverse while stoned) to pioneering string instrumentation in contemporary pop music.
> 
> ...


 
nice dude! quite true that popularity bit, and they dropped out gracefully, which i really like in them. the magical bit. btw, nice avatar 

(i am also WhatAmIDoing...I just left for a while, and now i can't remember the password...)


----------



## stonerbean (Jun 30, 2008)

I love the Beatles...

who doesn't. i mean, how can u possibly not?.....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2008)

NowIKnow said:


> nice dude! quite true that popularity bit, and they dropped out gracefully, which i really like in them. the magical bit. btw, nice avatar
> 
> (i am also WhatAmIDoing...I just left for a while, and now i can't remember the password...)


The Beatles did not drop out gracefully. Ringo Starr quit the group temporarily, while recording *The White Album*, as a response to the tension among the members. They fractured to the point they could not release *Let It Be* until after they broke up. An album they disliked so much, they shelved it and recorded *Abbey Road*.

The post-Beatles music of the individual members is testament to their feelings about each other and the Beatles as a group. 

Harrison released a three volume album, *All Things Must Pass*. A first for a single artist. A clear demonstration of the frustration he felt because his songs were set aside for the most part.

John Lennon's first post-Beatles album *John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band* is also known as the 'primal scream album.'

Paul McCartney released *McCartney* shortly after the group officially dissolved. He then went on to found Wings.

Ringo Starr. Well, Ringo was Ringo.


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 30, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Ringo Starr. Well, Ringo was Ringo.


 
Ringo moved on to Thomas the Train. If anyone remembers he was the conductor on that TV show.


----------



## NowIKnow (Jul 2, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The Beatles did not drop out gracefully. Ringo Starr quit the group temporarily, while recording *The White Album*, as a response to the tension among the members. They fractured to the point they could not release *Let It Be* until after they broke up. An album they disliked so much, they shelved it and recorded *Abbey Road*.
> 
> The post-Beatles music of the individual members is testament to their feelings about each other and the Beatles as a group.
> 
> ...


 
word, well, yeah. but they didn't keep going to make money just cause they were popular's what i'm sayin there. yeah, there was mad tension in the group, but in Let It Be (the movie) they were sayin like, 'it's all good, we still friends, just to much tension to make music together'


----------



## Taipan50 (Jul 2, 2008)

With a little help from my friends:

YouTube - With A Little Help From My Friends - Beatles

and:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdCjaiXmUb0&feature=related

perhaps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtsJGfWg6pc


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 4, 2008)

i can't name an absolute favorite beatles song either, but i would have to say i hold "across the universe" close to my heart, just because i think it's such a perfect song both musically and lyrically. i also like the story behind how it was written. also love "you've got to hide your love away" and "lucy in the sky". god, and so many others. i fucking love the beatles.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 4, 2008)

i love the beatles and for some reason my mom doesnt >.<


----------



## dave3 (Jul 4, 2008)

One of my faves

YouTube - The Beatles - Here comes the sun


Another one of my faves

YouTube - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds


----------



## NowIKnow (Jul 7, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i love the beatles and for some reason my mom doesnt >.<


 
She doesn't?? I know the Beatles were my mom's era, and she loves 'em..

,....could she be a Stones fan?


----------



## GoodKat (Jul 7, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> Goerge
> -Across The Universe (oh my god such a great song!)


That was John, dude.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 9, 2008)

*(Shook)*
*Here comes old Flattop,*
*He's groovin' up slowly,*
*He's got ju-jube eyeballs,*
*He shoots Coca-Cola,*
*He's got feet down, *
*Below his knees, *
*Hold you in his armchair ,*
*You can feel his disease,*
*Come together, *
*Right now, *
*Over me.*


----------



## Mary's Lover (Jul 10, 2008)

Sgt. Peppers' if my favourite album of theirs. Eleanor Rigby, lucy in the sky with diamonds, a day in the life


----------



## canadianreefer (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd have to say my favorite Beatles album is 'Beatles For Sale'; although I do love them all.
Favorite songs on the album: I Don't Want To Spoil The Party, I'll Follow The Sun, No Reply, What You're Doing


----------

